# Cyanobacteria in an emersed tank?



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

I have a problem with cyanobacteria in my emersed tank. It's a three gallon tank with mainly HC, Crypts, and Sunset Hygro, along with some other species. Some parts of the tanks have a green sludge, which smells exactly like cyanobacteria. Lately, I've been noticing cyanobacteria growing in the water and even slightly above the water level. How do I get rid of it? Manual removal is quite difficult since the tank is quite narrow. I'm scared to put the plants in my other tanks now because of the algae problems they might bring. I thought emersed tanks were supposed to be algae free!


----------



## csmith (Apr 22, 2010)

Water should be below the subtrate line. If it's also growing between the side of the tank and the substrate take some dark material/tape or something and cover the glass where the substrate is, this works as a blackout of sorts.

To get rid of it completely you'll probably have to dry out the substrate some. No plants need to be pulled.


----------

